# IUI or IVF?



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi 
Just about got head round recent dx of endo - but have cycle review on Thursday and don't really know what to do next??  Want to go with a bit of info on my side as consultations always make me a gibbering wreck and i always forget to ask things 

Have had one negative IUI cycle.  Reading stuff on net is confusing as some sites say that if you've had surgery you're more likely to conceive naturally than before - others say if that happens its DESPITE end and so on - arghh!  some sites say IVF is the way to go... etc

Any thoughts or experiences please?


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi TessaF

I normally take a list of questions with me so I don't forget to ask anything, the cons. are used to this - but I know how you feel, I am sure they study intimidation when they train!!  (but then what would we do without them)

I have sever endo which was treated about a year ago - they couldn't laser it all off and I can feel it growing back. I am waiting for AF to start before iui - but I am late (sods law).

I decided to go the iui route first - 3 goes and then go onto ivf if it doesn't work... I would trust your gut instinct and see what your consultant says. The info on both is confusing and I have seen BFP on girls with endo and who have iui...

If it helps I am about to start menupur with pregnol at the end, as my consultant thought it should give iui the highest chance...

I felt it was right for me to go through iui first but there is no right or wrong

Good luck, 

xx


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi 
There is no accurate answer to this. I had 3 IUIs after severe endo was lasered off-it grew back. BFN
Then I had 7 ivfs and had a baby after the last attempt. then I fell pregnant naturally with all the endo pains and what-did acupucture everytime and Bfn with ivf/iui-i did nothing now but am prengnat naturally-im now 22w5d
Hope you conceive soon
Danni


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi ladies 

Danni - congrats on the pg!!!   Look after yourself - its good to hear things finally worked out for you.

Emma - have already doen 1 iui with menopur etc so will see what cons says tomorrow - i will let you what they say - good luck for the iui - hope know shows her face soon- little devils that she is!! 


xx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

yes please let me know how you get on - 

Did you have any side effects with menopur?

Heres hoping AF will show up soon as I am going crazy waiting (what will I be like in the 2ww!!!!!!!! )

Good luck tomorrow

hugs x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Emma

Had no real side effects with menopur - in fact much prefered it to horrible awful clomid!  I think the worst thing was the first injection but after that it was fine   #the pregnyl jab i took to make me ovulate made me itch like mad for about an hour but this could have been because i had just taken it out of the fridge    I then took cyclogest, which is supposed to 'support' pregnancy as its progesterone - but my af appeared after cycle length of 25 days - wondering if hormones from endo brought this on early??  Will be asking tomorrow!!

sending some bbbles to help the old   on her way!

take care

x


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks honey thats good to know about the side effects...

good luck today and let me know how it goes... remember the consultant is there to help you!

sending you  

Emma x


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

HiThere Emma Pp,
I am in a similar situation to you.I have just been dx mild endo after 2.5 yrs ttc.I have been reading internet & books cover to cover and i am still none the wiser-.even more confusing than that the 3 cons that i have seen since have all said different things  Iui or IVf? aaahhhh!
I have made the decision after seeing my regular cons that i will do the iui first after 3months of hormone treatment for endo as he said try that and then move to Ivf as it is last line treatment.

Vickilouxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Tessa

Just wanted to say 

 for ur appt tomorrow!!

Hope it goes well and u get ur questions answered 

Emilyxx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

HI ladies!
Thanks Emily - did get answers!  Consultant echoed what we thought - IVF will give us the best chance of conceiving as the egg will bypass all the nasty toxins and hormones that any remaining endo might be kicking out.  He also said that my short cycle last time after IUI could have been caused by the IUUI and that if I had been PG it would not have shown up on a test as there would not have been enough HCG for the test to pick up before any possible early miscarriage - hmmm - guess we'll never know - its enough to make you go mad 

Vicki - go with your decision for IUI if its right for you - we only have gone to IVF becuase we have been TTC for 3 1/2 years and have had one failed IUI.  I don't think there is a definate right and wrong - the consultant said that the problem is they don't really know a huge amount about the effects of endo on these things yet and a lot of it is educated guess work - typical!!

Emma - has nasty   showed up yet?  (fingers crossed for a natural pg eh?)

take care ladies 

x


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Tessa

I am really pleased for you that you have made your decision - how long before you can start IVF? 

Sometimes you just have to look forward or you will go   - but I have heard of short cycles after IUI being normal.

No the   hasn't turned up yet and I am going loopy now, thinking one min I am pg the next not! But the positive thing is if I am not I will be starting treatment straight away... but please oh please! I have given up alcohol but boy could I do with a drink -  am eating choc like its going out of fashion as I need some sin in my life  

Vicki I think what ever you decide is the right decision and, like I am thinking, if the iui doesn't work then at least you have another option to try... is all sounds so clinical doesn't it!

Hugs to you both

Emma pp


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi emma - hope things are Ok for you?
Let me know how you are.

starting IVF in three weeks - very excited, but also apprehensive - will speak more later - this is a rush job cos going out!

Hi to the other ladies too!!!   

x


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Tessa 
     Great news its only thee weeks to wait!
I am so happy for you. Sending you loads of        

I am still waiting for the    to show... I can't believe how long its taking. I am thinking of calling up the clinic to 
ask for progesterone tablets (someone recommend to ask for them, on ask a nurse post), so am really on the emotional rollercoaster at the moment thinking am I, aren't I - but all tests I do are negative and I just want to know now one way or the other!!!!!


But keep me posted on how you are feeling over the next 3 weeks,

Big hugs
Emma


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

hI eMMA   (just switched caps lock off )

Hows it going - BFP

let me know    

  on thier way 

xx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Tessa
 no such luck... I came on on Friday and when they did a scan they found 3
cysts so I am going for a second scan tomorrow to see if they haven't gone (not sure what will happen if the little critters are still about - 
will I have to have them taken out??) They will also do an oestrogen blood test but I have no clue what for??

But oh well at least things are happening and I am not going to go   until tomorrow at around 9.10 when I find out.

How are you?

xx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Aww emma - sorry about the nasty witch - she's a little ~*!*~## you know.  Hope you find the cysts have gone.  don't panic - I had a big one in October (7.5cm by4cm) and it just went by christmas!  I was booked in for an op and everything!  Hopefully yours will go down and were just a result of the drugs.

I'm Ok at mo - think its the calm before the IVF strom to be honest but am enjoying not feeling too bad at momnet.  Next week might be another story though...!

Hang in there chick   on their way!!!

xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry to crash ur thread

Tessa hope ur ok hun

Just wondered how Emma got on with her scan 

Thinking of u Emma hun 

Emilyxx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi emily - crash away!

Emma are you OK?

Just had bombshell from clinic- thye now think ICSI best route - and to wait another month for an updated fsh blood test - eek its all go!
x


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Tessa, Emily and all

My scan was not so good - 2 of the cysts have gone, one was left, but my oestrogen levels were low so they said it shouldn't be a problem.

The problem was my endometrium had grow from 10mm on day 1 to 14mm on day 4?? It also looked like I had just ovulated even though I had AF - they did a pregnancy test (my heart went up and down - it was a huge rollercoaster of a day) but it was negative.

They said I can't start this month as endometrium is too thick and to call on day 1 of next AF - so Tessa honey I know how you feel to be made to wait even longer!!!!!!!!!!!! But its in progress and the month will fly by (why do they think ICSI? I don't know anything about it - but it must be the best route to take... I will go look it up now - good to know these things for the future xx) 

Well I am also off to phone the clinic to demand some answers (well I sound assertive now - when faced with con. it's a different matter!!!)

It makes all the difference to be able to chat to you guys - and to have you ask, so big   and   to you,

Hugs
Emma xx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi emma - big  on its way cos you've had a crap few days it sounds like ( am i speaking English?!?)  We'll wait it out together hun.  did you get all stroppy with the cons or did you so that thing \i always do and be really nice even when you're up for it!!!  Good news about the cysts though- pesky beggars!
they think ICSI because it improves chance of fertilization - but it costs more and we are self funding so this is a bit of a problem really.  Looks like i'm only getting a creme egg for my birthday then...!!  

Chin up - we'll be ok in the end (at least that's what ou've got to believe to stay sane on this journey!

take care
xxxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh are you an April Birthday too
I hate money!!! It will prob be a cream egg for my birthday too! (I have just found out I need a brace which is going to cost £3,200 - as DH said nearly the cost of an IVF cycle, but I need to get the IUI started first!!!)

I think it is going to be a long month   but I am seeing the cons on Tuesday, will let you know what he says.

How are you feeling

Hugs

Emma


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi emma - sorry for taking so long to get back to you - been away!!

Yep, april birthday! You too?  How's things going anyway - we need to catch up!

Just found out NHS funding actually come through for us!! am ringing clinic tomorrow to get start date - can't believe its actuallly happened - they've put shed loads of spare cash in to reduce the waiting list - miracles do happen!

Hows the brace situation?  How are you holdong up playing the waiting game!

xx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Tessa

Thanks for the PM - I have been away too, it was great to have a break!!

WOW great news about the NHS funding  


Well I will get my brace fitted at the end of May and I should start AF any day now so I can 
have a scan on day 2 to see what is happening... but I will no doubt be really late again  

Let me know when the start date is!!!

xx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Emma

GET A MOVE ON  NAUGHTY WITCH!!  

Right, lets see if that helps! Keep smiling hun - you know where I am if you need a rant!   



ttfn

x


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi honey - 

Have you got your date yet?  

Well the naughty witch keeps appearing then disappearing. Again I have booked my scan (tomorrow) but
am not sure if I should wait a bit longer. I will give it until 3 today and if not fully on (I have started again this morning) then I will cancel the scan - 
so I am doing everything to get it going!!   

Oh well - how you doin??

x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi sweetie

Has that nasty witch gone and sorted herself out yet?    Chin up, I'm with you in spirit willing it on!

No date yet - think I might ring clinic tomorrow - don't want to seem too pushy though that the thing.  Not hopeful for next week start but we will see I suppose!

Let me know how things go with scans etc

big  

xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Tessa and Emma!!

Tessa lovely to see u tonight if u no what i mean lol

Did u ring the clinic 

Emma any sign of that naughty 

Also.......................

and the main reason i post is

to say

  

to Emma!!!!!

for thursday










Love Emilyxxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Aw thanks for that!!

Yes the naughty   has showed up - but I have just found out this morning that my endometrium is still too thick -  
so its 10 steps back again as I now need to to have a hystoscopy to see why (con thinks I might have polyps??!!) oh well at least I can have a drink tomorrow night for my birthday.

Thanks for the cheer - you made me smile
xx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Happy birthday emma!!


Sorry things are not as planned with endometrium - I've posted on your other thread - big squeeze onits way to youxxx


Emily it was good to see you too - had a laugh!

Haven't rung clinic yet - don't want to 'pester' but may cave tomorrow!

xxx to all


----------

